# Snagged a Faema President!



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

Let's setup the scene: Here I am just arriving in Italy to my parent's place for my last summer here before I move back, and the very first thing I am doing after waking up from the post-flight partum sleep is going out into the village I live in (Gricignano di Aversa) to buy and pickup and rather classic lever posted on subito.it: the Faema President. I got a pretty good price as well if I say so myself and I could not believe my luck when it listed its location! It is complete except for the following: the mercury pressurestat and neon light in the back (the wiring is still there for it). One portafilter is original with a chipped bakelite handle and another is a reproduction, as is the steam arms and manometer. I am pretty certain this machine was originally gas powered and hence explains the missing pressurestat and the fact it has a wobbler weight instead of a safety valve.

One oddity is the copper tube connecting the boiler to the manometer is snipped, presumably with the original one! There is some rust on the frame but I can have it sandblasted when I strip everything off the frame. The chrome is very decent as well, and will not do any rechroming besides maybe the handles, which have some rust on them. The back glass frame isn't cracked but there is some flaking with the decal. The original cup panel on top is flawless which is a nice plus. I will obviously need to replace all the gaskets but nothing that is unobtanium (unlike my gaggia) is missing, which is nice. When I return to the states this and my Gaggia Tell will be restored. I estimate a few hundred pounds to fully get it running again. Just for kicks I weighed the drip tray, which clocks in about under 2.5 kg.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

That's hell of a sexy one!

Am I reading it right by the way? 1964?!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

a worthy restoration, looking forward to this thread


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

noice!!
make pictures, pictures, pictures - and let us be part of the process


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

PPapa said:


> That's hell of a sexy one!
> 
> Am I reading it right by the way? 1964?!


 Sure is! Full date is 1 August 1964, with a Faema production number of 72265 and ANCC number of 541928. This goes towards the end of when these were produced, though I have seen a few 1965 presidents for sale in the past.

Some more pics. I think it's in very good condition and the front end with the drip tray only needs polishing instead of rechroming. Honestly my biggest issues in this machine is determining what screws I need for my manometer and the fact the connection between the lever handle to the lever fork is loose for both groups (ie if I push either of them back the lever moves and becomes loose!). Hopefully that is an easy fix.

I took off the body panel, and I will just say it is so much easier to do this compared to the Gaggia Tell/LL. Four plastic nuts on the front come off and you can slide off the panels afterwards. The inside showed some corrosion on the lower plates, but was not the worst I've seen online. The frame itself is rusty as is the gas burner, and will need a sandblasting and powder coating when I get to the US and finish the Gaggia. The boiler is plated (with nickel?), which I may buff off and either re-apply it or keep it copper.









I have a very nasty suspicion these wires are covered in asbestos so I took precaution when taking these photos.





















It was packed for shipment at the end of May and I expect it to arrive mid July, but it will not be touched until my Tell is done most likely as the Tell does not require as much work (besides finding a sodding replacement drip tray!!!) and I have most of the parts already for it.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

IamOiman said:


> Sure is! Full date is 1 August 1964, with a Faema production number of 72265 and ANCC number of 541928. This goes towards the end of when these were produced, though I have seen a few 1965 presidents for sale in the past.


I still get surprised how about these machines are still alive! Damn, it's almost 30 years older than me.

I've got a film camera made in 1962 that still works perfectly, but it's quite simple mechanically...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

PPapa said:


> I still get surprised how about these machines are still alive! Damn, it's almost 30 years older than me.
> 
> I've got a film camera made in 1962 that still works perfectly, but it's quite simple mechanically...


 Ha!
So true, on one hand. On the other, though, isn't it a bit shocking that we actually believe appliances to break down within a decade or so?

I mean, something that had been produced with care (which pretty certainly was the case in 60ies Italy... NOT?!) should last for generations to come.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

PPapa said:


> I still get surprised how about these machines are still alive! Damn, it's almost 30 years older than me.
> 
> I've got a film camera made in 1962 that still works perfectly, but it's quite simple mechanically...


 It's a good age . . . And I work perfectly too ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> It's a good age . . . And I work perfectly too ?


 Where did I go wrong ??


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

For the nickel plate on the boiler I would be tempted to clean it up with a fine grade of wire wool - it looks pretty intact and as a finish it will protect the copper, but each to his own. I suppose you don't see it when the covers on - ?

When ive been working on the 62 Gaggia ive found that the frame and chassis had a few odd thread sizes, eventually I realised that they were not metric or imperial but a thing called a 'machine screw' it has a much coarser thread than either for such a small diameter, nightmare to get hold of but it is possible.

Im looking forward to following this thread


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

I feel I would have more luck with the president as this is the exact same boiler used for the E61, which is currently made today with the E61 legend. I expect to have every part accounted for say a replacement sticker for the glass back and original neon light.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Cant you get the sticker here http://www.espressoclassics.nl/index.php?id_category=992&controller=category&id_lang=1

not quite the right colour but close enough


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

ohhh a new resource if needed. I would apply it to a new glass back if I really wanted it as I like to keep the original stuff if possible. Thanks!


----------

